# Tegu pond



## naturboy87 (Jun 13, 2012)

[attachment=4443]

Finaly got it all set up dun dun ... just thought id share ...


----------



## got10 (Jun 13, 2012)

nice set up


----------



## JohnMatthew (Jun 13, 2012)

Cool pond but do you have any trouble with tegus climbing that chicken wire? I use chicken wire too and Boon has no problem climbing to the top of his enclosure when so inclined.


----------



## naturboy87 (Jun 13, 2012)

good point i solved this by making the top of the chicken wire verry flimsy tword the inside so wen they try to clime it it colapsis inword droping the tegu back on the ground right back wher it started dusent take long and all climeing stops cunpleatly . and their is plentie of dirt in the dens wich are boxed in for them do dig and hide frum the heat and the night ...


----------



## laurarfl (Jul 6, 2012)

Have you tested that theory? Tegus are such wonderful escape artists, climbin and digging. The pond area does look nice.


----------



## HeatherN (Jul 6, 2012)

you could try bending it inward, like they do for cats, a 90 degree, then another 90, like an overhang. but i love that pond! so awesome


----------

